# LeBron = 40 inch. Vertical



## City Wide All-Star (May 24, 2003)

LeBron's vertical measured 40 inches! Vince Carter has a 39 inch vert., and Kobe is also a 39 (I think). I just thought that was kinda crazy.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

gotta link?


----------



## City Wide All-Star (May 24, 2003)

I don't have any links to provide, but I do have a first-hand source from somebody who was at the Chicago Pre-Draft Camp last week. I was talking with a BYU (let's just say employee), about how Travis Hansen did at the camp (he did very well, should be the Pistons 25th pick BTW). We were talking about Travis's 39 inch vertical when he brought up LeBron James vertical measured 40 inches at the camp. James didn't play in the camp, or any of the lottery picks, but I guess all they all showed up late in the week to get measured.


----------



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

Kobe never had an excellent vert, somewhere in the high 30's. However, I believe before Vince had all these leg injuries his vertical was around 45". I know Spud's was about 50" when he won that dunk contest. There are a couple guys I have heard of on "slam dunk" teams that are getting near 60". One guy was 5'8 175, squatting over 500 pounds and doing 360 spin dunks from the foul line.


----------



## City Wide All-Star (May 24, 2003)

I swear Spud Webb had a 44 inch vert., but I could be mistaken.


----------



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

Well, I heard 46-48" for the most part, but apparently on one of those dunks at the Slam Dunk contest he won, he registered a 50". That's supposedly the highest vertical ever recorded by an NBA player.


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

I find it very hard to believe that Lebron has a 40 inch vertical. The NBA does vertical tests from a standstill off 2 feet. Lebron is a 1 foot jumper. 90% of his dunks are off 1 foot. When he dunks off 2 feet he doesnt have anywhere near the explosion and looks like a good jumper, not a great jumper like he does when he goes off 1 foot.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rodzilla</b>!
> I find it very hard to believe that Lebron has a 40 inch vertical. The NBA does vertical tests from a standstill off 2 feet. Lebron is a 1 foot jumper. 90% of his dunks are off 1 foot. When he dunks off 2 feet he doesnt have anywhere near the explosion and looks like a good jumper, not a great jumper like he does when he goes off 1 foot.


i agree, while it's not out of the question, i've never seen lebron REALLY spring off two feet. that's great "news" if it's true though.

however, there is absolutely no way that lebron can jump higher than vince off two feet.


----------



## connseanery (May 24, 2003)

most claims of 40 inch verticals are BS. if a 6'6 player has a legit standstill vertical of 40 inches than they should be able to get their head above the rim on dunks where they have a running start. 78 + 40 inch = 9' 10"

very few players get their heads above rim level in dunk contests or game action. lebron can do it off of one foot with a running start though.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i don't think nba verts would be measured from a standstill; pretty sure they would use a power jump approach but i could be wrong.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

i've seen in multiple places including slam magazine and nba.com that at the pre-draft camp, mcdyess was measured with a 42 inch standing vert and a 47 inch one step vert

scary


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

A power jump approach isnt your true vertical. Peeple dont know how hard it is to jump 40 inches from a standstill. Even James Wilson(if you havent heard of him, check out dunknation.com) only had a 38 inch vertical but he was 54 inches off 1 step. He was the first to do the arm in the rim dunk and he also did a rock the cradle between the legs dunk. You guys should download the vid at dunknation.com Its unbelievable


----------



## jawn100 (Jun 1, 2003)

Michael Wilson of Memphis in the late 90's had one of the most ridiculous verticles i have ever seen. he was 6'10 and their guards would just throw the ball up towards the rim and Wilson and Lorenzen Wright would bang it with ease. Wilson is now a globe-trotter even though he probably could have made an nba roster.

aLSO Marcus Haslip of milwaukee has a 42"


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

On a slam dunk thing I saw with LeBron they did one of those measure things when they freezeframe the dunk and it was 44. He also does get his head above the rim. I didn't know he had ups like this.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I remember seeing a Shaw's Summer League game where the Celtics' Kedrick Brown had to twist his head around to avoid slamming his head off the backboard on the way down after trying to block a shot. No doubt he had his head above the rim, likely most of his neck too. Anyone know what he measured at?


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

Michael Wilson is actually only 6'5. He is the world record holder for highest dunk at 12'2.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

LeBron has a high vert because he can easily get his head above the rim and it looks like it takes no effort.


----------



## Bulls Are The Future (Jun 8, 2003)

E-Rob had a 40+ vert. Lets hope Bron Bron doesnt follow in his footsteps.


----------



## pound me (Jun 10, 2003)

*60"*

No one has a sixty inch vert so lets not go crazy. Nate Robinson, the 5'8" pg from the University of Washington can throw down some nasty *** dunks and i believe his vert is like 42 or 43


----------

